# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Насилие над девушками?

## Алексей Назин

Харе Кришна :vanca calpa: 
В интернете почему то критикуют вот этот стих, говорят, что тут оправдывают, поощеряют насилие над девушками. Что же на самом деле? 
ТЕКСТ 42
касйа манас те бхуви бхоги-бхогайох
стрийа на саджджед бхуджайор маха-бхуджа
йо 'натха-варгадхим алам гхриноддхатасмитавалокена чаратй апохитум
касйах — чей; манах — ум; те — твоими; бхуви — в этом мире; бхоги-бхогайох — подобными телу змеи; стрийах — женщины; на — не; саджджет — привлечется; бхуджайох — руками; маха-бхуджа — о сильнорукий; йах — тот, кто; анатха-варга — несчастных женщин, вроде меня; адхим — поразившие ум печали; алам — способен; гхринауддхата — напористой милостью; смита-авалокена — привлекательной улыбкой; чарати — путешествует; апохитум — чтобы рассеять.


О могучерукий, какая женщина в этом мире останется равнодушной при виде твоих подобных змеям рук? Поистине, своей привлекательной улыбкой и напористой милостью ты рассеиваешь печали незамужних женщин, вроде меня. Мне кажется, будто ты путешествуешь по всему миру только ради меня.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Подвергаясь нападению напористого мужчины, незамужняя женщина воспринимает это как милость с его стороны. Как правило, женщин очень привлекают длинные руки мужчин. У змеи округлое тело, которое сужается к хвосту. Красивые мужские руки кажутся женщине похожими на змей, и ей очень хочется, чтобы эти руки обнимали ее.
Очень важным в этом стихе является слово анатха-варга. Натха значит «муж», а — «без». Молодую женщину, у которой нет мужа, называют анатха, что значит «незащищенная». Как только женщина достигает половой зрелости, ее начинают мучить сексуальные желания. Поэтому долг отца — выдать свою дочь замуж прежде, чем она достигнет половой зрелости. В противном случае она будет очень мучиться из-за того, что у нее нет мужа. Всякий, кто в этом возрасте удовлетворит ее вожделение, станет очень дорог ей. Психология женщины такова, что мужчину, которого она встретила, едва достигнув половой зрелости, и который удовлетворил ее половое желание, она будет любить всю жизнь, кем бы он ни был. Это значит, что так называемая любовь в материальном мире сводится к удовлетворению сексуального желания.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Пришлите мне, пожалуйста, в личку где это обсуждение, о котором вы пишите. 
Ответ на этот и подобные вопросы о высказываниях Шрилы Прабхупады о женщинах можно найти в этой статье, которая была специально подготовлена для ответа на такие нападки - http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articl...avda-i-vimisel

Вот часть из нее конкретно по этому вопросу:

************
 Что он имел ввиду лидер религиозного Движения, говоря об изнасилованиях? Действительно ли он был таким шовинистом, что мог радоваться от боли, причиняемой женщинам, разрушающей ее жизнь?

Ближайшая ученица Шрилы Прабхупады, Малати Деви, будучи его личным помощником, вспоминает его реакцию, когда Прабхупаде рассказали о том, что его ученицу изнасиловали:

«Это было письмо от Вайкунтханатха. В нем он писал, что у них (с женой) на Тринидаде появилось небольшое жилое помещение за городом. Каждый день они приезжали в город, проводили харинамы и распространяли книги Шрилы Прабхупады и прасад. И несколько людей обратили на них внимание. Поскольку у них не было велосипедов, они ездили в город на автобусе. И однажды, когда они вернулись домой, который располагался за городом, и зашли внутрь (там было темно), пятеро мужчин напали на них. У них были ножи и пистолеты. И один за другим они изнасиловали эту молодую девушку.

Когда Шрила Прабхупада прочитал письмо, он расплакался. Прабхупада сказал: «Она пожертвовала всем...» Я всегда поражалась тому, какое огромное чувство благодарности было у Шрилы Прабхупады. Он никогда не принимал вещи как само собой разумеющиеся. Поэтому он был сильно расстроен оттого, что эта невинная девушка была так грубо обесчещена».  (Малати деви даси. Семинар о Шриле Прабхупаде, Одесса, 2004 г.)

Совершенно очевидно, что реакция Прабхупады не подтверждает наше обычное понимание высказываний об изнасилованиях. Так как же понимать слова ачарьи?

В своей книге «Пытаясь оценить личность Шрилы Прабхупады» Сатсварупа дас Госвами пишет: «Похоже, что под этим словом Прабхупада имеет в виду не грубое сексуальное насилие, вызывающее отвращение у всех благочестивых граждан, а что-то другое. Скорее всего, он использует это слово для обозначения сексуальной агрессивности по отношению к женщине со стороны ее мужа или возлюбленного». Для большинства семейных людей это явление не секрет.

Враджендра Кумар прабху, лингвист по образованию так отвечает на этот вопрос: "Словарь дает несколько вариантов перевода слова rape. Одно из них «брать силой», что, по сути, означает тот же процесс, но звучит более прилично. Учитывая аристократические и возвышенные манеры Шрилы Прабхупады, как истинного джентльмена, следовало бы переводить слово rape в книгах ШП именно так (брать или овладевать силой). Причем это не только смена формулировки. Значение может быть тоже несколько иным. Овладевать женщиной при помощи силы тоже можно по-разному. Это не обязательно означает жестокие побои, выкручивание рук и прочие проявления современного криминального менталитета. Видя напор и решимость мужчины, женщина может, под его давлением сдаться сама и это тоже будет означать «взять силой», что по-английски будет обозначено глаголом rape".

А если познакомиться ближе с личностью Шрилы Прабхупады через книгу «Истинный джентльмен», где на примере 150 воспоминаний современников показано отношение Шрилы Прабхупады к женщинам в реальной жизни, то заявлять, что ачарья действительно считал, что женщинам нравится какое бы то ни было насилие, будет высшим абсурдом!
*************

----------


## Амира

В предыдущем стихе, в комментарии - Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.25.41, комментарий:

"Мужчины славятся тем, что всегда осаждают красивых женщин; иногда они даже силой овладевают ими. Изнасилование запрещено законом, но на самом деле женщинам нравятся мужчины, которые могут изнасиловать их".

Это о природе женщин, не всех, конечно. Но то что такое существует это факт. Это не личное мнение ачарьи о женщинах - это изложение писаний.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Это о природе женщин, не всех, конечно. Но то что такое существует это факт. Это не личное мнение ачарьи о женщинах - это изложение писаний.


Раз вы беретесь утверждать, что это мнение шастр, тогда приведите их тут! Иначе это ваша личная выдумка. 
Утверждая такое можно напроситься на проверку... Сможете ли сказать о себе такое, если с вами это произойдет? Если нет, тогда не утверждайте о других женщинах подобное. 
Почитайте хотя бы некоторые исповеди-истории от женщин, переживших насилие, чтобы понять, что изнасилование может нравиться только абмолюнто сумасшедшим. 
Меня морально убивают женщины, которые гнобят других женщин. Да еще и оправдывают это какой-то философией вроде "сама виновата". Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами тоже с отвращением отзывался о подобном.

----------


## Амира

Я тут причем? Я никого не пытаюсь обидеть. Тем более считаю любое насилие преступлением. А оправдать я хочу Шрилу Прабхупада. Наш долг излагать писания такими как они есть, а не согласно своему предпочтению или пристрастию. Потому что уже не раз встречалась с реакцией, подобной вашей.

----------


## Амира

Вот пара афоризмов Чанакьи Пандита, основанных на шастрах:

"Женщины по сравнению с мужщинами обладают в два раза большим чувством голода, в четыре раза больше застеньчивы, смелы в шесть раз больше и вожделенны в восемь раз".

"Лживость, опрометчивость, коварство (лукавство), глупость, жадность, нечистоплотность и жестокость – это семь естественных женских изьянов".

Опять же, эти утверждения существуют не зависимо от моего отношения к ним, согласна я с ними или нет. Это не желание кого-либо обидеть.

----------


## Алексей Назин

Мирским людям трудно понимать смысл писаний, особенно двоякие высказывания. 
Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вот пара афоризмов Чанакьи Пандита, основанных на шастрах:
> 
> "Женщины по сравнению с мужщинами обладают в два раза большим чувством голода, в четыре раза больше застеньчивы, смелы в шесть раз больше и вожделенны в восемь раз".
> 
> "Лживость, опрометчивость, коварство (лукавство), глупость, жадность, нечистоплотность и жестокость – это семь естественных женских изьянов".
> 
> Опять же, эти утверждения существуют не зависимо от моего отношения к ним, согласна я с ними или нет. Это не желание кого-либо обидеть.


Явно не про наших женщин написано. Похоже, что Чанакья говорил про индусок 4 века до н.э.
Сейчас все эти качества в мужчинах гораздо больше проявлены.

----------


## Амира

> Явно не про наших женщин написано. Похоже, что Чанакья говорил про индусок 4 века до н.э.
> Сейчас все эти качества в мужчинах гораздо больше проявлены.


Я не спорю. Но то что написано в шастрах всегда правда. И даже если сейчас женщины изменились, то что глубоко заложено в их природе иногда проявляется и это факты которые нельзя не признать. 

"Мы привыкли слышать, что самые лютые преступники, злодеи как правило мужского пола. Даже смертной казни для женщин во многих странах нет (не считая некоторых восточных) либо их процент крайне мал.

Ведь женщина — это мать, доброта, нежность… и ее образ не вяжется с образом кровавого убийцы. А зря. Потому что, например, убийства совершенные женщинами в состоянии аффекта бывают гораздо более ужасающими и жестокими, чем совершенные мужчинами в похожем состоянии (речь не о маньяках, а о убийстве в состоянии аффекта), женщины, на удивление, бывают более жестоки в убийствах своих же детей, чем мужчины по отношению к детям, женщины более жаждут мучений жертв нежели ждут их конца и особенно активно «отыгрываются» на представительницах  своего пола.

Почему так происходит? У психологов, психиатров масса теорий, некоторые гласят, что женщина как создание эмоциональное сильнее подвержена вспышкам гнева, истерикам, желанию причинить вред окружающим, у  нее в силу эмоциональности могут быть сложности с самоконтролем. У большинства женщин все это находится в норме, не считая истерик, обид, однако у некоторых особ при ряде условий (психические отклонения, психотравмы и прочее) может развиваться бесконтрольная жестокость, особенно если нет наказания".

https://factymira.ru/?p=8956


"Фантазии о сексуальном насилии со стороны мужчин оказываются для женщин одними из самых распространенных. Почему наше воображение рождает то, что в реальности рискует оказаться травматическим и угрожающим жизни?

Исследований, посвященных женским фантазиям о сексуальном насилии, не так много, с 1973 года опубликовано лишь девять работ. Писатель и научный журналист Мэтью Хадсон считает, что они намеренно не предаются широкой огласке. «Многие не хотят признавать факта такого рода фантазий, опасаясь, что это может оказаться косвенным оправданием реальных эпизодов насилия, – говорит он. – Однако важно глубже изучать «темные стороны» нашей сексуальной природы, а не пытаться держать их в тени».

Все опубликованные исследования подтверждают распространенность этих эротических грез – им предается каждая четвертая женщина из десяти. Один из последних опросов провели психологи Университета Северного Техаса Джозеф Крителла и Дженни Бивон. Ученые опросили 355 женщин на тему того, как часто они фантазируют о применении к ним силы в момент сексуальной встречи и насколько далеко заходят их фантазии. 62% ответили, что встречались в жизни с такими фантазиями".

http://www.psychologies.ru/standpoin...iznasilovanii/

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Амира, вы цитируете не шастры, а Чанакья Пандита. Его высказывания не относятся к категории священных писаний. Как и мнение психологов. Сейчас мнения психологов можно подобрать любое на свой вкус, чтобы подтвердить свою точку зрения. Психологи часто противоречат друг другу. 
И не нужно оправдываться желанием защитить Прабхупаду. Его нет необходимости защищать, потому что он не вкладывал тот смысл в это выражение, который вкладываете вы или те, кто цитирует эти вещи. 
Вот в этом проблема отсутствия наставника и духовного учителя, о котором я вам писала. А то, что у вас есть посвящение (хотя странно, что вы не указали свое инициированное имя на форуме вопреки правилам) - ничего не стоит, потому что как вы сами честно гнаписали - вы приняли посвящение просто для формальномти. 
Я пишу так резко только по одной причине - это ОЧЕНЬ острая и больная тема. Вам не известно большая часть внутренних дел в ИСККОН, которые известны мне. Кто-то, начитавшись таких оправданий идет и руководствуется потом этими вещами на практике. А кто-то оправдывает насильников. И перекладывает всю вину на женщин. И мало того, что кто-то уходит из общества (даже из числа свидетелей, а не участников), но жэто рано или поздно негативно скажется на всем обществе и страдать будут все. Хотя что говорить - уже последствия не слабые...

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

если бы потрудились прочитать статью по поводу цитат о женщинах, вы бы не стали такого писать.




> "Женщины по сравнению с мужщинами обладают в два раза большим чувством голода, в четыре раза больше застеньчивы, смелы в шесть раз больше и вожделенны в восемь раз".
> "Лживость, опрометчивость, коварство (лукавство), глупость, жадность, нечистоплотность и жестокость – это семь естественных женских изьянов".


«Подобные естественные наклонности (из комментируемого стиха: вожделение, завистливость, гневливость и т.д. – прим.ред.) женщин или мужчин проявляются только в тех из них, кто находится во власти телесных представлений о жизни. Однако, возвышаясь духовно, и мужчина, и женщина способны полностью избавиться от отождествления себя с телом. Мы должны видеть в женщинах лишь вечные души (ахам брахмасми), чье единственное предназначение — приносить радость Кришне». (Бхаг., 6.18.42, комм.)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

«Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (1.2.101):
шрути-смрти-пуранади
панчаратра-видхим вина
аикантики харер бхактир
утпатайаива калпате
"В этом стихе ясно сказано, что человек должен ссылаться на ведическую литературу и другие, дополнительные писания и следовать заключению Вед. Любые измышления в области преданного служения только вызывают беспокойство в духовных сферах».
«Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита» Мадхья-лила 8.83, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады.

******************************

"Отвечая на вопросы, ни в коем случае не надо сочинять или выдумывать что-то. Нужно ссылаться на шастры и приводить точку зрения ведических писаний. Слова йатха-шрутам указывают на ведическое знание. Веды называются шрути, потому что это знание получают, слушая авторитетных наставников. Утверждения Вед называют шрути-праманой. Отвечая на вопрос, человек должен цитировать шрути — Веды и другие ведические писания, — тогда в его словах будет истина. А иначе он просто что-то выдумывает».
«Шримад-Бхагаватам» 7.13.23, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады

******************************

"Прабхупада: В чем польза цитирования из шастры? Именно в том, чтобы доказать, что я не ошибаюсь — вот доказательство".
Из беседы во время утренней прогулки, Майяпур, 16.03.1976

******************************

«Те, кто занимается духовной практикой, говорят лишь то, что подкреплено авторитетом священных писаний. Чтобы подтвердить сказанное, нужно всегда цитировать писания.».
«Бхагавад-гита как она есть» 17.15, комм. Шрилы Прабхупады

----------


## Амира

> Амира, вы цитируете не шастры, а Чанакья Пандита.


Его высказывания основаны на шастрах. Я доверяю Шриле Прабхупаде и Чанакье Пандиту, которому доверял Шрила Прабхупада, поэтому мне не нужно искать дополнительные писания, в которых подтверждается то что они говорят.




> Его высказывания не относятся к категории священных писаний.


Как и ваш личный материальный опыт, простите, тоже.




> Как и мнение психологов. Сейчас мнения психологов можно подобрать любое на свой вкус, чтобы подтвердить свою точку зрения. Психологи часто противоречат друг другу.


Я не настаиваю на разборе психологической состовляющей. Я привела только факты. 




> И не нужно оправдываться желанием защитить Прабхупаду. Его нет необходимости защищать, потому что он не вкладывал тот смысл в это выражение, который вкладываете вы или те, кто цитирует эти вещи. 
> Вот в этом проблема отсутствия наставника и духовного учителя, о котором я вам писала. А то, что у вас есть посвящение (хотя странно, что вы не указали свое инициированное имя на форуме вопреки правилам) - ничего не стоит, потому что как вы сами честно написали - вы приняли посвящение просто для формальности.


Пожалуйста, не проецируйте на меня свои личные материальные проблемы.




> Я пишу так резко только по одной причине - это ОЧЕНЬ острая и больная тема. Вам не известно большая часть внутренних дел в ИСККОН, которые известны мне. Кто-то, начитавшись таких оправданий идет и руководствуется потом этими вещами на практике. А кто-то оправдывает насильников. И перекладывает всю вину на женщин. И мало того, что кто-то уходит из общества (даже из числа свидетелей, а не участников), но это рано или поздно негативно скажется на всем обществе и страдать будут все. Хотя что говорить - уже последствия не слабые...


Вы очевидно относитесь к тем людям, которые убивали гонца за плохую весть. Но гонец то в чем виноват? Он только передал факты. Своего личного мнения я не написала ни одного слова.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Психология женщины такова, что мужчину, которого она встретила, едва достигнув половой зрелости, и который удовлетворил ее половое желание, она будет любить всю жизнь, кем бы он ни был.


Интересно, все с этим согласны?

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Интересно, все с этим согласны?


Мне интересно-кто с этим вообще согласен, в принципе.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

А разве эта глава-не аллегория, где царя Пуранджану сравнивают с живым существом, а встреченную им девушку- с материальным телом, к которому он привязан?
 Думаю именно в контексте этого, нужно рассматривать все стихи этой главы. И комментарии.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> А разве эта глава-не аллегория, где царя Пуранджану сравнивают с живым существом, а встреченную им девушку- с материальным телом, к которому он привязан?
>  Думаю именно в контексте этого, нужно рассматривать все стихи этой главы. И комментарии.


Нет, это не аллегория, Шрила Прабхупада всегда пишет as it is. Не надо искать в его словах скрытый смысл.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Мне интересно-кто с этим вообще согласен, в принципе.


Эээ, вы в том смысле, что вы никто не должен быть согласен с Прабхупадой? В чем вообще проблема? Если девочку 10 лет выдают замуж (не обязательно за старика, можно за мальчика) - то её ум становится спокойным. Её будущее определено, ей не надо думать, в какой дом она попадет, она всё это знает - у нее будут дети, дом, семья. Это плохо?

Тут не идет речь о сексуальных отношениях с восьмилетними девочками. Их отдают замуж заранее для их спокойствия, а уже детей заводят много позже, в положенный срок (другое дело, что в ведической культуре этот срок приходит с первыми месячными, а не как у нас).

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Нет, это не аллегория, Шрила Прабхупада всегда пишет as it is. Не надо искать в его словах скрытый смысл.


ШБ 4.28.65 — Нарада сказал: Дорогой царь Прачинабархишат, известно, что Верховную Личность Бога, причину всех причин, можно постичь с помощью иносказаний. Вот почему я рассказал тебе историю Пуранджаны. В сущности, она является руководством к самоосознанию.

Вот уж мне нравится когда вижу как доказывают свою точку зрения, не потрудившись даже прочитать произведение! 
В соцсетях я таких баню без выяснения отношений.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Те, кто заявляют, что кому-то из женщин может понравится, когда ее насилуют, предлагаю сначала самим пройти через подобное. Мужчины сейчас тоже не лишены такой возможности... Потом можете проповедовать хоть с трибуны на красной площади. Главное, чтоб было подкреплено своим личным примером.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*«Во что ты была одета?»: страшная выставка жертв изнасилования*
https://www.cosmo.ru/lifestyle/stil-...znasilovaniya/

«Что на тебе было?» — вопрос, который часто слышат те, кто пережил сексуальное насилие. Спрашивающим кажется, что есть какая-то особая «одежда для изнасилований»: мини-юбки, открытые топы, высокие каблуки. Если их не надевать, ты в безопасности. Эта выставка — ответ на этот вопрос. Экспонатами стали предметы одежды, которые были на жертвах в момент нападения. Страшнее всего смотреть на детские вещи. 



Мощнейшая по своей эмоциональной составляющей выставка несколько месяцев назад прошла в Университете Канзаса. Цель выставки — развеять миф, что жертвами изнасилования становятся только те, на ком была чересчур открытая или «провокационная» одежда. Выставка рассказывает 18 историй сексуального насилия. Главными экспонатами стали предметы одежды, которые были на жертвах в момент насилия. Тут можно увидеть все что угодно — от купальника и сексуального красного платья до футболок и джинсов.

Арт-проект был задуман в 2013 году главой Центра по предотвращению сексуальных преступлений в Канзасском университете Джен Брокмэн и доктором Мэри А. Вьяндт-Йебер, руководителем программных инициатив Центра по контролю над изнасилованиями при Университете Арканзаса. Похожие инсталляции поле 2013 года проводились и в других учебных заведениях.

Главной целью выставки, как считает Брокмэн, является повышение осведомленности людей о сексуальном насилии и предотвращение обвинения жертв.

«Зрители могут прийти в галерею и увидеть самих себя — не только в одежде, но и в рассказанных участниками историях, — считает она. — Мы постарались создать такой эффект, чтобы зрители сказали: „Вау, у меня точно такие же джинсы лежат в шкафу“. Или: „Это я надевала на прошлой неделе“. Таким образом мы надеемся развенчать миф о том, что если мы будем избегать провокационной одежды, никто не причинит нам вреда. Миф, что избежать насилия можно, просто переодевшись».

----------


## Амира

> ШБ 4.28.65 — Нарада сказал:


Речь шла о Шриле Прабхупаде, а не Нараде.

----------


## Амира

> Те, кто заявляют, что кому-то из женщин может понравится, когда ее насилуют, предлагаю сначала самим пройти через подобное. Мужчины сейчас тоже не лишены такой возможности... Потом можете проповедовать хоть с трибуны на красной площади. Главное, чтоб было подкреплено своим личным примером.


Никто же этого не заявлял и никого не оправдывал. Вы просто ничего не хотите слушать. Первый раз сталкиваюсь с такой тоталитарностью и агрессивностью движения в Движении. Любой ценой к своей цели. Становится страшно.

----------


## Амира

Какую роль в вашем движении играет Кришна, если вообще играет какую-либо? Весь мир это проявление незаслуженной агрессии по отношению к нам? Или все же наши действия или поступки в этой или прошлой жизни имеют какие-то последствия? Приведите конкретный известный вам случай, о которых вы говорили.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Вот уж мне нравится когда вижу как доказывают свою точку зрения, не потрудившись даже прочитать произведение! 
> В соцсетях я таких баню без выяснения отношений.


Прабху, простите, я выразился не очень ясно. Мой комментарий был по поводу вот этого:




> Психология женщины такова, что мужчину, которого она встретила, едва достигнув половой зрелости, и который удовлетворил ее половое желание, она будет любить всю жизнь, кем бы он ни был.


Я отвечал на комментарий, который содержал данную цитату. Не по поводу истории с Пуранджаной  :smilies:  тут нет никакой аллегории. Все видят на своем опыте (школьном в т.ч.), как молодых девушек уже в 12 лет начинают обуревать половые желания и рано заключенные формальные браки - настоящее спасение для них. В их окружении все такие "о, у меня этот мальчик, потом второй, третий, никто меня не любит, только используют". "А у меня уже муж есть, не нужны мне никакие мальчики"  :smilies:  Следующим комментарием я описал как это происходит и почему в этом нет ничего страшного (никто не занимается сексом с маленькими девочками).

----------


## Амира

> Главное, чтоб было подкреплено своим личным примером.


Могу и личным примером. Я не замужем и расчитывать мне приходится только на себя. Я занималась боевыми искусствами и могу за себя постоять. И посоветовала бы всем девушкам пройти хотя бы элементарные курсы самообороны и психологической подготовки, как действовать в опасной ситуации. Если вы едите в Индию одна, вы должны понимать что эта страна одна из лидирующих в списке стран по изнасилованию. Поэтому нужно прежде всего подумать как избежать опасных ситуаций - найти напарника или сопровождающего, выбрать безопасный маршрут, не ходить одной в темное время суток или безлюдными дорогами и т.д. Ну и наконец приобрести оружие и научиться им пользоваться. Огнестрельное, травматическое, газовое, пневматическое - в зависимости от страны, ситуации и опасности. Действует просто магически. А вообще вам нужно посетить некоторые страны Латинской Америки, например Венесуэлу, где дело даже не о изнасиловании идет, а об убийствах, в некоторых районах ежедневно около 30 убийств это норма. Я ходила по Каракасу не одна и с пистолетом в сумочке и даже в гостинице спала с пистолетом под подушкой. Удивительно, Венесуэла красивейшая и богатейшая природными ресурсами страна - занимает первое место в мире по запасам нефти, бензин почти бесплатен, искусственно доведена до нищеты и беззакония. Даже полицейские живут в страхе и ничего не могут сделать.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Нет, это не аллегория, Шрила Прабхупада всегда пишет as it is. Не надо искать в его словах скрытый смысл.


*Каждое живое существо является пуранджаной. Слово пурам значит «в этом теле, в этой форме жизни», а джана - «живое существо». Таким образом, каждый из нас - пуранджана. Каждое живое существо считается царем своего тела, так как обладает полным правом распоряжаться им по своему усмотрению. Обычно живые существа используют свое тело для того, чтобы наслаждаться, поскольку те, кто находится во власти телесных представлений о жизни, считают служение чувствам своей высшей целью.*(с)

В этой главе, в комментариях, Шрила Прабхупада не раз писал, что это аллегория, иносказание. Даже сама глава называется притчей. Если вы найдете время прочитать ее,то сами убедитесь в этом

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Прабху, простите, я выразился не очень ясно. Мой комментарий был по поводу вот этого:
> 
> 
> 
> Я отвечал на комментарий, который содержал данную цитату. Не по поводу истории с Пуранджаной  тут нет никакой аллегории. Все видят на своем опыте (школьном в т.ч.), как молодых девушек уже в 12 лет начинают обуревать половые желания и рано заключенные формальные браки - настоящее спасение для них. В их окружении все такие "о, у меня этот мальчик, потом второй, третий, никто меня не любит, только используют". "А у меня уже муж есть, не нужны мне никакие мальчики"  Следующим комментарием я описал как это происходит и почему в этом нет ничего страшного (никто не занимается сексом с маленькими девочками).


Первая влюбленность всегда оставляет огромное впечатление на всю жизнь, но если говорить о ранних браках, то очень редко они бывают крепкими. Влюбленности проходят, а юношеский максимализм остается.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В предыдущем стихе, в комментарии - Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.25.41, комментарий:
> 
> (цитата из официального перевода)
> 
> Это о природе женщин, не всех, конечно. Но то что такое ,существует это факт. Это не личное мнение ачарьи о женщинах - это изложение писаний.


Амира, да уже сто раз на форуме объяснили, что здесь неверный перевод. Людям неопытным в этой теме, незрелым, глупым или очень молодым надо признать, что они не понимают, о чем здесь речь и просто молчать и внимать. Так что спасибо, что вступились за правду. 

Вот оригинал : 

*In this regard, the word vikhyatam is very significant. A man is always famous for his aggression toward a beautiful woman, and such aggression is sometimes considered rape. Although rape is not legally allowed, it is a fact that a woman likes a man who is very expert at rape.*

Правильный перевод (мой): 

*В этой связи, слово викхйатам  очень показательно. Мужчина извечно славен тем, что осаждает красивую женщину, и агрессия эта иногда принимается за изнасилование. Изнасилование запрещено законом, но фактически, женщине по нраву мужчина, который очень искусен в насилии.* 

 :yu:   :vanca calpa: 

А теперь еще раз "официальный перевод"... я его выделю красным, потому что в нем грубые смысловые ошибки, ВЫДУМКИ (!) и смещение акцентов: 

В этой связи следует обратить особое внимание на слово викхйатам. Мужчины славятся тем, что всегда осаждают красивых женщин; иногда они даже силой овладевают ими. Изнасилование запрещено законом, но на самом деле женщинам нравятся мужчины, которые могут изнасиловать их.

 :shok:   :help:  

Как говорится, почувствуйте разницу. Вот специально смайликов наставила, чтобы почувствовали юмор ситуации. Если кто-то еще сомневается - пусть прочтет весь комментарий. Речь в комментарии о менталитете нормальных взрослых сексуально активных пар, ну и Прабхупада с юмором пишет о тех, кто не понимает. 

Переводчик попросту неопытен в этом вопросе. И только "по милости" таких "переводчиков" получили всю эту бурю в стакане (в инете). Уверяю вас, всегда, когда народ возмущается каким-то местам в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады - это только из-за ошибок переводчика и главное, редактора (!). Ну ладно, переводчики не опытны, но редакторы должны понимать, о чем речь, ну или хотя бы догадываться... о последствиях. Им это предписано, это их обязанность, вообще-то. 

Из-за всего этого, я перестала читать русский ШБ (вот как раз с 4 Песни... помню, что зачитывалась Первыми тремя, а на 4-й... как отрезало), и эту главу на русском (слава Богу), уже не читала. Зачем мне запускать в сознание чьи-то выдумки под брендом "слова Ачарьи".  Когда обращаюсь к ним, сверяюсь с оригиналом.

Моему возмущению работе русского BBT нет предела...
Простите, но распространители в 90-е делали все, от них зависящее и предавались по полной... а вы ? 
Почему до сих пор нет книжки, где бы указали ошибки с иправлениями, как это делают в хороших многотомных изданиях?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Причем Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии к 4.25.41 лишь развивает мысль самих шлок ШБ (_героиня радуется_, что ей достался такой герой, и пара счастлива):


 ШБ 4.25.38 — С кем, кроме тебя, могу я связать свою судьбу? Все другие несведущи в вопросах секса и не могут наслаждаться ни при жизни, ни после смерти. Такие глупцы ничуть не лучше животных, ибо им неизвестно, как нужно получать удовольствия в этой жизни и в следующей. 

 ШБ 4.25.41 — Мой дорогой герой, кто в этом мире откажется от такого мужа, как ты? Ты так знаменит, щедр, красив и так легко мне достался. 

 ШБ 4.25.42 — О могучерукий, какая женщина в этом мире останется равнодушной при виде твоих подобных змеям рук? Поистине, своей привлекательной улыбкой и напористой милостью ты рассеиваешь печали незамужних женщин, вроде меня. Мне кажется, будто ты путешествуешь по всему миру только ради меня. 

 ШБ 4.25.43 — Великий мудрец Нарада продолжал: Дорогой царь, договорившись друг с другом, эти двое, мужчина и женщина, вошли в город, где в течение ста лет наслаждались жизнью. 

Это какое затуманенное надо иметь восприятие, чтобы увести перевод комментария до такой степени не в ту степь.  

Теперь обращаюсь к тем, кто считает, что книги Прабхупады _"невозможно испортить"_... 

Вот вам показательный пример: даже некоторые владеющие английским не поняли, о чем здесь речь. Героиня радуется (не рассматриваем пока скрытый смысл этой аллегории, а берем ее прямое изложение) - а читатели, _слепо веря переводчику_, обсуждают тему изнасилований. Еще скажите, что Ачарье и это якобы было нужно, "Бхагаватам многогранен", ну конечно. Несчастные англичане лишены такой милости, только русским  досталось ) 

Книги Прабхупады возможно испортить - плохим переводом.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Первая влюбленность всегда оставляет огромное впечатление на всю жизнь, но если говорить о ранних браках, то очень редко они бывают крепкими. Влюбленности проходят, а юношеский максимализм остается.


Причем тут влюбленность? Тут говорится о классической ситуации, когда родители договариваются о браке своих детей (мальчика и девочки), и когда они становятся достаточно взрослыми, их женят. Дети могут даже не видеть друг другу, но знать - у меня есть жена, у меня есть муж.

Влюбленность это вообще большая выдумка. Вожделение башню сносит, потому и остается впечатление на всю жизнь  :smilies:  во взрослом состоянии чувства не такие напористые, нет таких эмоций. 

Жить в браке и полюбить супругу(-а) можно практически любого. Не будем брать крайние варианты, когда мужчина алкоголик, наркоман и игрок. Нормальные люди, воспитанные в хороших семьях (а ранние браки заключаются с тщательным продумыванием всего, на основе разума) - они смогут всю жизнь прожить вместе, воспитать кучу детей и придти оба к Кришне. Никакой предварительной влюбленности не требуется. Даже наоборот, она вредит, ибо часто бывает "полюбила козла" - не знаете разве? Каждая вторая пара такая сейчас.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Новое поколение русских бхактов ИСККОН будет ставить над своими детьми эксперимент... женить их в раннем возрасте )) 
А что, неплохо, это в России было в традициях... правда, у богатых, кого квартирный вопрос не мучил. 

Главное, чтобы всем этим расплодившимся семьям было, где жить... а то свою ипотеку выплачивай, детям выплачивай, так еще и внукам надо будет выплачивать. 

В 18 - мамы, в 36 - бабушки, в 54 - прабабушки ))

----------


## Амира

> Амира, да уже сто раз на форуме объяснили, что здесь неверный перевод.


Можно, конечно, поиграть словами и убедить неопытных людей, что перевод неверен. Но я сужу о верности перевода, не только по конкретному стиху, а на основании утверждения писаний и фактов материального мира. Так что смею утверждать, что перевод верен. Но тут нет смысла доказывать, разумный человек сам найдет истину. То, что в этом мире часто встречается такое, что выдают желаемое за действительное это ни для кого не секрет. Поэтому каждый разумный человек должен самостоятельно делать выводы, собственно для этого нам и дан разум.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если бы перевод был верен, в русском инете не было бы столько недоумений по его поводу и ухода обсуждений шлоки не в ту степь. 

И истину тут даже искать не надо, потому что она и не спрятана, нормальным людям и так все ясно.

При чтении нынешнего русского перевода читатель чувствует странность: "при чем здесь изнасилование, если пара счастлива"? 
Потому что слова подобраны неверно и акценты смещены. 

*1.* Прабхупада упоминает о том, как другие люди могут ошибочно воспринимать со стороны :  such aggression is sometimes considered rape (агрессия эта иногда принимается (другими) за изнасилование), но изнасилование запрещено законом, а искусный в напористости мужчина, наобарот, по нраву женщине . Это тонкость. Ее полностью убрали и написали от себя: "иногда они даже силой овладевают ими" , и это попросту ОТСЕБЯТИНА ПЕРЕВОДЧИКА. 

*2.* Прабхупада говорит о мужчине, который "искусен в насилии", а русский переводчик - "они _могут_ изнасиловать их" (всего лишь )). Слова Прабхупады very expert (очень искусен) совсем стыдливо спрятали. 

*3.* Ну и неоправданная в данном случае замена ед. ч. (именно ед. ч. - конкретных "женщину" и "мужчину" -  использует Ачарья в своем комментарии к шлоке про красавицу и Пуранджану )  множественным числом (мужчины - женщины) также сделала свое дело в организации бури в стакане. 

___________

Итак, повторюсь: нынешний офиц. перевод - ложен. 

Есть четкий критерий: верность перевода слов Ачарьи определяется _прогрессом_ ВСЕХ читателей. 
А в России получили _регресс_ мозгов у некоторой части.

___________

Амира, вы владеете английским, и не можете не видеть ошибки. 

Так что умерьте, пожалуйста, ради всеобщего прогресса, свой дух противоречия мне ) я все правильно написала )

----------


## Амира

Я согласна с вами, что истина в словах Шрилы Прабхупады не спрятана, но не все почему то могут ее понять. И я даже, мне кажется, догадываюсь почему. Потому что большинство людей не любит читать и разбираться в написанном самостоятельно, пытаясь постичь истину. Большинство предпочитает взять истину от кого-то уже переработанную его собственным опытом, не всегда верным. Вот именно тут и теряется истина в момент передачи от несовершенного наставника несовершенному ученику. Проще говоря, такая истина в материальной мире называется слухами. Недостаток квалифицированных наставников это большая проблема. А квалификация у вайшнавов определяется не количество лет, которые человек числится в ИСККОН, а глубиной любви и преданности Кришне и соответственно глубиной понимания истин.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я согласна с вами, что истина в словах Шрилы Прабхупады не спрятана, но не все почему то могут ее понять.


Если читать на английском - не спрятана. А на русском - полное искажение, которое вводит в заблуждение глупых, неопытных, незрелых и молодых читателей. Такой "перевод" называется *отсебятина*. 

И я уже так скажу, чтобы наконец прекратить эту тему, если само BBT не в состоянии остановить реакции от некоторых своих "переводов": 

Бедный русский читатель... закрывай на таких местах книжку, не впускай в ум свой. И возблагодари Бога, что есть те, кто объясняют.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вот именно тут и теряется истина в момент передачи от несовершенного наставника несовершенному ученику. Проще говоря, такая истина в материальной мире называется слухами. Недостаток квалифицированных наставников это большая проблема.


Переводчики - не наставники. Их ответственность много выше. Они говорят сразу со всеми, от имени Ачарьи.   

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что переводчики должны быть сознающими себя душами, прозрачной средой. 
Поскольку они должны сказать на языке перевода то же самое, что говорил Ачарья, а не нести отсебятину.

----------


## Yudzhesh

> Харе Кришна
> В интернете почему то критикуют вот этот стих, говорят, что тут оправдывают, поощеряют насилие над девушками. Что же на самом деле? 
> ТЕКСТ 42
> касйа манас те бхуви бхоги-бхогайох
> стрийа на саджджед бхуджайор маха-бхуджа
> йо 'натха-варгадхим алам гхриноддхатасмитавалокена чаратй апохитум
> касйах — чей; манах — ум; те — твоими; бхуви — в этом мире; бхоги-бхогайох — подобными телу змеи; стрийах — женщины; на — не; саджджет — привлечется; бхуджайох — руками; маха-бхуджа — о сильнорукий; йах — тот, кто; анатха-варга — несчастных женщин, вроде меня; адхим — поразившие ум печали; алам — способен; гхринауддхата — напористой милостью; смита-авалокена — привлекательной улыбкой; чарати — путешествует; апохитум — чтобы рассеять.
> 
> 
> ...


Речь идёт о том, что женщина должна быть женственной, а мужчина мужественным. Но в современном мире многие женщины стали как мужчины, а мужчины не могут "укротить строптивую" потому что стали сами как капризные женщины. И речь идёт о том, что каждая женщина хочет иметь сильного надежного мужчину за спиной. А в извращенной форме это доходит и до насилия.

Если Вы хотите образовываться по настоящему и получать знания и образование то не следует здесь задавать вопросы, вам на них здесь вряд ли дадут квалифицированные ответы.

----------


## Амира

> Переводчики - не наставники. Их ответственность много выше. 
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что переводчики должны быть сознающими себя душами. И прозрачной средой. 
> Поскольку они должны сказать на языке перевода то же самое, что говорил Ачарья. А не нести отсебятину.


Я не о переводчиках. А о том что, истину может передать только тот, кто сам ее понимает. К сожалению, к этому мало кто стремится. В основном все эти стремления основаны на накоплении материальных знаний. Духовные знания также могут стать материальными, если их неправильно использовать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я не о переводчиках.


Да, но вы написали: 



> Так что смею утверждать, что перевод верен.


Я удивилась вашим словам. Ну да ладно, спишем это на инет-общение, оно трудно... 




> А о том что, истину может передать только тот, кто сам ее понимает.


В этом и состоит смысл слов "сознающая себя душа". Поскольку сознание себя как слуги Кришны и приходит с осознанием Истины, Кришны. Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его переводчики были такими, сознающими себя и Кришну, душами.

----------


## Амира

> В этом и состоит смысл слов "сознающая себя душа". Поскольку сознание себя как слуги Кришны и приходит с осознанием Истины, Кришны. Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его переводчики были такими, сознающими себя и Кришну, душами.


Не только переводчики, а все его ученики и ученики его учеников. Но реальность такова, что люди не стремятся к самоосознанию и поэтому Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что если он сможет воспитать хотя бы одного чистого преданного, то будет считать что его миссия выполнена. А в конце жизни он с сожалением сказал, что Кришна не послал ему ни одного ученика - чистого преданного.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не только переводчики, а все его ученики и ученики его учеников. Но реальность такова, что люди не стремятся к самоосознанию и поэтому Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что если он сможет воспитать хотя бы одного чистого преданного, то будет считать что его миссия выполнена. А в конце жизни он с сожалением сказал, что Кришна не послал ему ни одного ученика - чистого преданного.


Есть и другое его высказывание: "Все вы - чистые преданные... вы прибежали ко мне, как только я запел" ) 

Вы не переживайте так, все в пути )

----------


## Амира

> Есть и другое его высказывание, что все ученики - чистые преданные, которые прибежали к нему, как только он запел ) 
> Вы не переживайте так, все в пути )


Я и не переживаю и никого не осуждаю, это личный выбор каждого. Просто немного сожалею, хотелось бы лучшего.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я и не переживаю и никого не осуждаю, это личный выбор каждого. Просто немного сожалею, хотелось бы лучшего.


Так в чем проблема... выбирайте общение с лучшими ) 
Или никто не достоин? ))

----------


## Амира

> Так в чем проблема... выбирайте общение с лучшими ) 
> Или никто не достоин? ))


Достоин любой, кто искренне стремится к сознанию Кришны, независимо от того, чего он уже достиг.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что если он сможет воспитать хотя бы одного чистого преданного, то будет считать что его миссия выполнена.


Так же говорил и Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур... это своего рода декларация намерений, установление высоты для учеников...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Достоин любой, кто искренне стремится к сознанию Кришны, независимо от того, чего он уже достиг.


Амира, знаете, у всех преданных есть свои критерии, по которым смотрят, начинать общение или нет... 
Я знаю по своему опыту, что в ИСККОН много чистых преданных.

----------


## Амира

> Так же говорил и Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур... это своего рода декларация намерений, установление высоты для учеников...


А еще констатация факта об исключительной редкости таких людей.

Бг 7.3
*Из многих тысяч людей едва ли один стремится к совершенству, а из достигших совершенства едва ли один воистину познал Меня.*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А еще констатация факта об исключительной редкости таких людей.
> 
> Бг 7.3
> *Из многих тысяч людей едва ли один стремится к совершенству, а из достигших совершенства едва ли один воистину познал Меня.*


Ну да, они очень редки в человеческой популяции, в такой вот степени, как Кришна сказал )) 
Но лебеди общаются с лебедями ) не с воронами. 
Незачем  думать, что ты среди ворон, когда ты уже среди лебедей. 
Бхагаватам привлекает лебедей, не ворон. 
В самом нем есть об этом стих.

----------


## Амира

> Ну да, они очень редки в человеческой популяции, в такой вот степени, как Кришна сказал )) 
> Но лебеди общаются с лебедями ) не с воронами. 
> Незачем  думать, что ты среди ворон, когда ты уже среди лебедей. 
> Бхагаватам привлекает лебедей, не ворон. 
> В самом нем есть об этом стих.


Спасибо! Вспомнила сказку о гадком утенке  :smilies: . Он, кстати, тоже думал, что он среди своих, только никто его не мог понять и принять. 
А лебеди приняли. Вот так и определяется кто лебеди, а кто утки. Дело в чистоте мыслей и стремлений, которые как в воде отражаются в зеркале нашего ума.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

:smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Можете называть меня и агрессивной, неадекватной, феминисткой и т.д. и т.п. Но вот когда с вами или вашими близкими что-то такое случится, тогда посмотрим... 
Вы не представляете себе насколько человека ранит даже такие предположения "а может тебе нравилось", "сама хотела", "сама виновата" и т.д. Некоторые из жертв насилия пишут, что такая реакция окружающих, а тем более близких людей приносила такую же боль, сравнимый с самим насилием. Психологическое насилие намного больнее, чем физическое. Почитайте некоторые анонимные истории жертв насилия на сайте http://www.vetkaivi.ru/main/survive/ya_ne_gryaznaya.htm
Этот сайт с бесплатной помощью психологов кстати может пригодиться тем, кто в своей жизни пережил подобное. 

В прошлом году мне довелось три дня (включая ночи) поддерживать и отговаривать от суицида одну девочку (по возрасту), пережившую изнасилование. Это после того как несколько больно умных стали уверять, что она сама виновата, а один даже убеждать ее, что она в полиции ничего не докажет, а если попытается, то ее будут показывать по телевидению в каком-то шоу. 
Не хочется опускаться до уровня некоторых религиозных организаций, которые запугивают своих слушателей адскими муками, но просто поражает бесстрашие некоторых, которые ведут себя таким образом. Очевидно они уже на абсолютно духовной платформе и карма им нипочём. Что ж, will see...

----------


## Амира

Эх, зря вы так реагируете, причем абсолютно безосновательно. Никто не поддерживал насилие, не оправдывал насильников и не обвинял жертв. Тема была вообще о другом. Просто она пересеклась с "больной" для вас темой и вы переключились на себя. Я думаю, нет таких людей, которые не пережили бы горя, страданий, боль утраты. Такого не пожелаешь никому и желать такого другим не стоит даже в шутку. Ведь те страдания, которое мы причиняем другим или просто желаем причинить к нам же могут и вернуться. Наша привязанность к материальному телу настолько велика, что от пережитых страданий наше сердце может ожесточаться, хотя смысл страданий в очищении и смягчении сердца.

Ожесточение
Отчего черствеют сердца

Отчего сердце человеческое ожесточается? Ответ кажется простым и очевидным: от перенесенных страданий и тягот, от нужды, от непосильного горя… А если еще точнее — от людской злобы и бесчувствия, на которые человек просто вынужден был научиться отвечать тем же. Вроде бы все тут логично и правильно. Но — лишь на первый взгляд. 

Ожесточение

При более серьезном рассуждении эта простая схема не выдерживает никакой критики. Уже хотя бы потому что огромное множество людей сумели не ожесточиться и сохранить способность к любви и милосердию в самых чудовищных условиях — на войне, в концлагерях, в палатах для неизлечимо больных. И напротив — вполне благополучные, ни в чем не нуждающиеся и ничем не стесненные люди могут вести себя так, будто у них вместо сердца — камень. А самое главное, если принять мысль о том, что ожесточение человека — результат воздействия на него извне, то с неизбежностью нужно будет признать, что человек несвободен в своем выборе между милосердием и черствостью, что выбор этот целиком зависит от обстоятельств его жизни, а добрым и отзывчивым способен быть только тот, кому судьба всю дорогу выдавала одни лишь медовые пряники. Однако практика убедительно доказывает, что в реальной жизни все обстоит ровно наоборот: как раз люди хлебнувшие в жизни лиха куда чаще бывают способны к состраданию и участию в чужой беде. И потом все мы хорошо знаем, что именно в преодолении трагических обстоятельств выявляют себя самые лучшие, самые благородные и возвышенные человеческие качества. Самоотверженность, героизм, жертвенность в принципе невозможны там, где все хорошо и где нет человеческого горя и страданий. 

Таким образом, очевидно, что тяготы жизни — лишь одно из возможных условий ожесточения сердца человека, но никак не его причина. Это только собака, как известно из детской песенки, бывает кусачей от жизни собачьей. Ну так на то она и собака, у нее нет этических критериев и свободы нравственного выбора. Человека определять по этой же линейке можно лишь в том случае, если хочешь его унизить и приравнять к животному.

Ледниковый период

Но откуда же тогда берется столько ожесточения в людях? За примерами далеко ходить нет нужды:
каждый из нас на собственном опыте хорошо знает, как может душа заледенеть настолько, что достучаться до нее не могут даже самые наши родные и близкие люди.

https://foma.ru/ozhestochenie.html

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Тема была вообще о другом


А о чём именно кстати?
Вчитываясь в обсуждение можно предположить что:
О неточностях переводов.
О глубоко латентных, женских желаниях.
О мужских представлениях о женщинах и их желаниях.
О жёсткости сердец.
О боли.
О том, как защитить в текущее время своё тело и своё сознание.
Ещё о чём-то?..

----------


## Амира

> но просто поражает бесстрашие некоторых, которые ведут себя таким образом. Очевидно они уже на абсолютно духовной платформе и карма им нипочём. Что ж, will see...


Меня другое больше поражает. Что некоторые смело берут на себя такую огромную ответственность по обучению других, тем самым меня жизнь людей, основываясь на своем еще не совершенном опыте. И даже не понимают всех последствий этих изменений. Нужно самому обрести необходимые качества, а потом оказывать влияние на жизнь других. Это не упрек лично к вам. Это призыв к ответственности и пониманию всей серьезности последствий. Крайности всегда приводят к негативному результату. Был уже пример Малати - ученицы Шрилы Прабхупады. Об этом рассказывает Бхакти Викаша Свами:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=K7J-XoVwSNQ   с 48 минуты.

ВОПРОС: По поводу книги «Женщины: господа или матери». Как известно, одной из ярых противниц книги является известная ученица Прабхупады, одна из старших матаджи в нашем Движении. Вопрос: еще как-то можно понять, когда мужчины выступают против этой книги, но, когда женщина выступает против книги, которая защищает женщин и пропагандирует нужные женщинам семейные ценности, это сложно понять. Вы можете, как непосредственный участник событий, как-то объяснить, что может двигать женщиной в такой ситуации и побуждать ее выдвигать смешные аргументы против книги, в которой в числе прочего говорится о традиционных, основанных на Ведах, семейных ценностях?

ОТВЕТ БХАКТИ ВИКАШИ СВАМИ: Здесь говорится об известной ученице Шрилы Прабхупады. Но если вы обратитесь к ней, назвав ее «матаджи», она очень разгневается. Она настаивает на том, чтобы к ней обращались «прабху». И она яростно выступает против того, чтобы к женщинам обращались, называя их «матаджи». Она присоединилась к ИСККОН в 1967 году. Я присоединился в 1975 году. Но несмотря на это я был в Движении больше, чем она. Поскольку много лет она провела, занимаясь деятельностью, которая напрямую связана с эксплуатацией женщин. Я не хотел бы здесь вдаваться в подробности. Может быть кто-нибудь когда-нибудь это сделает. Поскольку, если человек имеет такое темное прошлое, он не должен вообще поднимать эту тему даже.

Не важно, как ее зовут. Если вы знаете, значит знаете, а тот, кто не знает, тот не знает. Необходимо смотреть на все с философской точки зрения и не превращать это в какие-то личностные разборки.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Можете называть меня и агрессивной, неадекватной, феминисткой и т.д. и т.п. Но вот когда с вами или вашими близкими что-то такое случится, тогда посмотрим... 
> Вы не представляете себе насколько человека ранит даже такие предположения "а может тебе нравилось", "сама хотела", "сама виновата" и т.д. Некоторые из жертв насилия пишут, что такая реакция окружающих, а тем более близких людей приносила такую же боль, сравнимый с самим насилием. Психологическое насилие намного больнее, чем физическое. Почитайте некоторые анонимные истории жертв насилия на сайте http://www.vetkaivi.ru/main/survive/ya_ne_gryaznaya.htm
> Этот сайт с бесплатной помощью психологов кстати может пригодиться тем, кто в своей жизни пережил подобное. 
> 
> В прошлом году мне довелось три дня (включая ночи) поддерживать и отговаривать от суицида одну девочку (по возрасту), пережившую изнасилование. Это после того как несколько больно умных стали уверять, что она сама виновата, а один даже убеждать ее, что она в полиции ничего не докажет, а если попытается, то ее будут показывать по телевидению в каком-то шоу. 
> Не хочется опускаться до уровня некоторых религиозных организаций, которые запугивают своих слушателей адскими муками, но просто поражает бесстрашие некоторых, которые ведут себя таким образом. Очевидно они уже на абсолютно духовной платформе и карма им нипочём. Что ж, will see...


И ведь это тоже правда. 
Изнасилование и потом полностью разрушенная жизнь. Или не полностью, но таки разрушенная. И эти разрушения потом очень, очень и очень трудно восстанавливать.
Или суицид, кажущийся на эмоциональной волне, естественным и единственным решением.
Можно конечно объяснить и оправдать это кармой. Себе, но не тому, кто подвергся насилию. Он (то бишь она...) такого объяснения не примут...

----------


## Yudzhesh

Философия сознания Кришны это подход от общего к частному. Вы не можете формулировать универсальные или общие тезисы основываясь на своём частном опыте. 
Если рассматривать вопрос через призму частного негативного опыта, и накладывать эти переживания на суть рассматриваемого вопроса, то возникают искажения и непонимание.

Речь не идёт о страданиях от насилия и оправдание этого насилия, а о том, что женщина со своей стороны должна осознать свою природу и занять её правильно в служении. Когда же женщина начинает выполнять чужой долг, противный её природе, она тем самым сама себе перекрывает возможности, данные ей свыше. Возможности для счастья, для эволюции сознания.

Адекватное восприятие никак не может в принципе оправдывать насилие в отношении женщин этим стихом. Речь идёт об извращенном естественном желании женщины. Это не является нормальным, и нигде об этом не говорится, что это нормально.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Отчего черствеют сердца


Применительно к тем, кто занят духовной практикой: от чрезмерных аскез, - это известный феномен. 

И наобарот, размягчение сердца - один из верных признаков духовного прогресса, об этом рассказывает Шрила Рупа Госвами в "Бхакти-расамрита-синдху" и пересказывает Шрила Прабхупада в "Нектаре Преданности"... Например, про Шрилу Прабхупаду говорили, что у него сердце бенгальской матери, очень мягкое.

----------


## Амира

> Применительно к тем, кто занят духовной практикой: от чрезмерных аскез, - это известный феномен.


Интересно. И в ИСККОН тоже такое есть? Потому что сразу вспомнились суровые аскезы ведических мудрецов. А сейчас какие это аскезы, например? Вы сталкивались с этим, хотя бы как сторонний наблюдатель? Интересно просто узнать реальные случаи.




> И наобарот, размягчение сердца - один из верных признаков духовного прогресса, об этом рассказывает Шрила Рупа Госвами в "Бхакти-расамрита-синдху" и пересказывает Шрила Прабхупада в "Нектаре Преданности"... Например, про Шрилу Прабхупаду говорили, что у него сердце бенгальской матери, очень мягкое.


Да. И очень приятно, что вы это написали. Спасибо вам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Интересно. И в ИСККОН тоже такое есть? Потому что сразу вспомнились суровые аскезы ведических мудрецов. А сейчас какие это аскезы, например? Вы сталкивались с этим, хотя бы как сторонний наблюдатель? Интересно просто узнать реальные случаи.


Случаев сколько угодно... мне даже странно, что кто-то не сталкивался... 
Если только делать скидку на то, что вы молоды и не так давно в ИСККОН, тогда понятно. 

Аскеза речи, например )) шутю )))

----------


## Амира

> Случаев сколько угодно... мне даже странно, что кто-то не сталкивался... 
> Если только делать скидку на то, что вы молоды и не так давно в ИСККОН, тогда понятно. 
> 
> Аскеза речи, например )) шутю )))


Я уже очень давно в ИСККОН. Возможно не сталкивалась, а может просто не поняла что вы имеете ввиду.
Может то, что еще незрелому преданному любая аскеза может быть чрезмерной, а может какие-то конкретные виды аскез, действительно суровые?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я уже очень давно в ИСККОН.


Вы стали бы мне более понятны, если бы я знала, с какого именно года. Можно в личку..? 




> Возможно не сталкивалась, а может просто не поняла что вы имеете ввиду.
> Может то, что еще незрелому преданному любая аскеза может быть чрезмерной, а может какие-то конкретные виды аскез, действительно суровые?


Конкретные. Например, для матаджи брать на себя аскезу защищать других матаджи, самой не будучи вполне защищенной. Даже для полностью защищенной замужней опытной старшей матаджи и с необходимым образованием это аскеза. Я уже где-то говорила об этом.

----------


## Амира

> Конкретные. Например, для матаджи брать на себя аскезу защищать других матаджи, самой не будучи вполне защищенной. Даже для полностью защищенной замужней опытной старшей матаджи и с необходимым образованием это аскеза. Я уже где-то говорила об этом.


Теперь понятно, что вы имели ввиду, спасибо.
А я уж размечталась  :smilies:  :
ШБ 7.3.2 — В долине у подножия горы Мандара Хираньякашипу начал совершать аскезу, стоя лишь на больших пальцах ног, подняв руки к небу и глядя наверх. Стоять в такой позе необычайно трудно, однако он делал это, чтобы достичь своей цели.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Интересно. И в ИСККОН тоже такое есть? Потому что сразу вспомнились суровые аскезы ведических мудрецов. А сейчас какие это аскезы, например? Вы сталкивались с этим, хотя бы как сторонний наблюдатель?


Чтобы ожесточить сердце, много ума не нужно. Куда сложнее его смягчить. Но Кришна в этом не знает себе равных. Также, как Радха не знает себе равных в том, чтобы ожесточить сердце. Это такой малоизвестный среди сентименталистов и филантропов феномен.




> Интересно просто узнать реальные случаи.


Что вы будете делать с этим знанием? Сознание Кришны это не игрушки. Игры с огнем. Не думайте, что можно получить одно только благо и избежать проблем. Все смотрят Махабхарату, но предпочитают ничего такого не замечать. Чем больше блага, тем больше проблем. Это общий закон. И в этом фишка сознания Кришны, поскольку где благо наивысшее, там и проблемы наивысшие. Всем преданным это известно. Но кто пока не знает, может лучше и не начинать? А то дороги назад не будет.

Лично я знаю людей, которые шли в сознание Кришны как к одному только благу, но когда благодаря гуру, милость показала им свое реальное лицо, они улепетывали от этой милости так, что только пятки сверкали. Они и сейчас считают себя преданными, только философию и образ жизни переделали так, чтобы можно было регулировать преданное служение по своему удобству и приятности. Соответственно, милость больше на них не сходит, и они тоже, по взаимному соглашению, стараются держаться о неё подальше. А вообще-то сердце может ожесточаться и размягчаться по нескольку раз в день. И не все хотели бы попасть на такие вот скачки, не все, узнав какова цена, оказываются готовы эту цену заплатить. Речь не о привязанности или отвязанности от материального. Не все готовы взвалить на себя груз реального служения Кришне со всем тем, что его сопутствует. 

В основном всем рассказывают что Сознание Кришны решит уже имеющиеся проблемы. Но не рассказывают каким образом. Ну это полбеды. Хуже то, что не рассказывают какие новые проблемы это создаст. Для этого нужно изучать сознание Радхи. Такой науки я не слышал. А жаль.

В общем-то это, наверное, единственная причина, по которой сознание Кришны не для всех, кто просто ищет блага, ведь сознание Кришны неотрывно от сознания Радхи. 

И феноменально, что это хорошо, что не все достигают успеха в сознании Кришны. Потому что, а что тогда делать с теми проблемами, которые у них возникнут, если они не смогут с этим справляться? Даже представить сложно что бы произошло если бы сознание Кришны стало общедоступно просто по желанию блага, без способности выдерживать оплату. Почему никто из прославляющих преимущества, не ставит перед собой вопрос - а откуда все эти идеи и слухи об аскезах, если всё так просто и приятно?

Благо всегда означает плату за него, и слава Богу(!), что плату нужно платить вперед. Поэтому, когда стражники ворот Вайкунтхи запрашивают эту плату, большинство разворачивается и радуясь(!), что не заплатило, возвращается домой, даже не подозревая, где побывали. На этом по большому счету и заканчивается их сознание Кришны в этой жизни. Хотя они по прежнему продолжают считать себя преданными, ходить в храм, говорить красивые слова, читать удобные места из писаний, играть в удобные служения, и практиковать прочие наслаждения. Это тоже малоизвестно, даже тем, кто таким образом практикует что-то.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Хм... Такое тоже наверное бывало, поскольку всяких "мистиков" в ИСККОН набралось в 90-е... немеряно. 
Всякое бывало за эти годы и десятилетия. Мне потому и странно, что вы спрашиваете, если очень давно в ИСККОН...

----------


## Амира

> Также, как Радха не знает себе равных в том, чтобы ожесточить сердце. Это такой малоизвестный среди сентименталистов и филантропов феномен.


А почему Радха ожесточает сердце?




> Что вы будете делать с этим знанием? Сознание Кришны это не игрушки. Игры с огнем. Не думайте, что можно получить одно только благо и избежать проблем. Все смотрят Махабхарату, но предпочитают ничего такого не замечать. Чем больше блага, тем больше проблем. Это общий закон. И в этом фишка сознания Кришны, поскольку где благо наивысшее, там и проблемы наивысшие. Всем преданным это известно. Но кто пока не знает, может лучше и не начинать? А то дороги назад не будет.


Вы правильно сказали. Если полюбить Кришну, дороги назад не будет. Это как неизлечимая душевная болезнь. И с ней очень много "проблем".




> Для этого нужно изучать сознание Радхи. Такой науки я не слышал. А жаль.


Есть такая наука.

----------


## Амира

> Хм... Такое тоже наверное бывало, поскольку всяких "мистиков" в ИСККОН набралось в 90-е... немеряно. 
> Всякое бывало за эти годы и десятилетия. Мне потому и странно, что вы спрашиваете, если очень давно в ИСККОН...


Я спросила потому что никогда не считала что я совершаю аскезы. Все что я делала и делаю - всегда было с радостью и удовольствием.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А почему Радха ожесточает сердце?


Ну потому что ей не хватает Кришны, и больше ничего её не интересует.





> Если полюбить Кришну, дороги назад не будет. Это как неизлечимая душевная болезнь. И с ней очень много "проблем".


Вот вот, все любят именно этот аспект, "_как я буду любить Кришну_", и мечтают как это будет сильно и навсегда. 

А аспект, "как я буду выполнять перед Радхой обязанности", причем не менее сильно и не менее навсегда, это мало кто хочет знать.

Поэтому и говорят Радха-Кришна, а не наоборот, то есть вначале обязанности, а потом уже любовь.

_"Как мне предается, так я и вознаграждаю"_

И дороги назад не будет именно по причине обязанностей, от которых уже не отмахнуться, и промедление в выполнении которых немедленно ожесточает сердце, т.к. ничто мирское не может их удовлетворить, вот прям как Радху, которой не хватает Кришны.

Вот эта фраза, "если полюбить Кришну, то дороги назад не будет", чаще всего означает для людей, "как будет круто, когда я буду вечно наслаждаться Кришной". Иными словами - хочу вечного наслаждения. Слава Богу, этот контингент отсеивается еще в этом мире.

Никто не говорит, например, что его жизнь бессмысленна и что только служение благу добавляет ей смысла. Нет, мы видим смысл здесь и сейчас. Хочу наслаждаться. Хочу получать благо. Причем по крупному.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы правильно сказали. Если полюбить Кришну, дороги назад не будет. Это как неизлечимая душевная болезнь. И с ней очень много "проблем".


Да, одна из проблем, что Кришна любит Радху, а не нас, и Кришна хочет, чтобы мы служили этой их любви.

Если кто-то надеется, что это он будет любить Кришну и это будет составляет все его занятия в духовном мире, его ждет разочарование. Кришна любит Радху и это основное, что его интересует. Радха любит Кришну - и это основное что её интересует. Все остальные - слуги этих стихий. Поэтому основное, чем заняты в духовном мире души - это не ИХ любовь к Кришне, которая никогда не кончается, а любовь Радхи и Кришны, которая действительно никогда не кончается, и которая умеет создавать большие проблемы, и угодить которой - это большая аскеза.

Впрочем, если удается угодить, то в накладе не останешься, и уже не захочешь никакой собственной любви, поскольку их любовь куда лучше нашей. Но чем больше удается, тем аскеза суровее.

----------


## Амира

> Ну потому что ей не хватает Кришны, и больше ничего её не интересует.


И у нас должно быть такое же настроение.




> Вот вот, все любят именно этот аспект, "_как я буду любить Кришну_", и мечтают как это будет сильно и навсегда. 
> 
> А аспект, "как я буду выполнять перед Радхой обязанности", причем не менее сильно и не менее навсегда, это мало кто хочет знать.
> 
> Поэтому и говорят Радха-Кришна, а не наоборот, то есть вначале обязанности, а потом уже любовь.


Все гопи любят Кришну, но подруги Радхи еще любят и Радху (некоторые даже сильнее чем Кришну) потому что она лучше всех служит Кришне. Любовь к Кришне присутствует у всех гопи. Но любовь к Радхе не у всех (так как еще есть Чандравали и ее подруги), а у тех у кого она присутствует она бывает разной по характеру отношений. 




> Вот эта фраза, "если полюбить Кришну, то дороги назад не будет", чаще всего означает для людей, "как будет круто, когда я буду вечно наслаждаться Кришной". Иными словами - хочу вечного наслаждения. Слава Богу, этот контингент отсеивается еще в этом мире.


Нет, не так  :smilies: . "Как будет круто, когда Кришна будет вечно наслаждаться мной"  :smilies: .




> Никто не говорит, например, что его жизнь бессмысленна и что только служение благу добавляет ей смысла. Нет, мы видим смысл здесь и сейчас. Хочу наслаждаться. Хочу получать благо. Причем по крупному.


Наслаждаться не хотим, но заставляют  :smilies: .

----------


## Амира

> Да, одна из проблем, что Кришна любит Радху, а не нас, и Кришна хочет, чтобы мы служили этой их любви.


Такая проблема не у всех. Только у тех кто не знает Кришну.




> Если кто-то надеется, что это он будет любить Кришну и это будет составляет все его занятия в духовном мире, его ждет разочарование.


В духовном мире не бывает разочарований и там все без исключения любят Кришну.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я спросила потому что никогда не считала что я совершаю аскезы. Все что я делала и делаю - всегда было с радостью и удовольствием.


Я сказала, что сердце черствеет "от чрезмерных аскез", непосильных. 
А так, еще говорится, аскеза - богатство брахманов... и оно вполне может сконвертироваться в материальное благополучие в следующей жизни, у неудачливых йогов. Неудачливые, потому что не вернулись к Кришне, т.к. остались материальные желания, и счет на их оплату благодаря аскезам велик.

----------


## Амира

> Я сказала, что сердце черствеет "от чрезмерных аскез", непосильных.


Я поняла вас. Я задумалась о том какие аскезы считать чрезмерными? Кто это определяет и как? Для некоторых чрезмерный труд соблюдать 4 принципа или просто читать джапу. "Вот что угодно буду делать", говорят такие люди, только не джапу читать, "это выше моих сил, не могу и всё". А другие берут на себя столько обязанностей, что буквально падают без сил. И в чем чрезмерность этих аскез - в физической нагрузке, психологической или просто, что человек берется за несвойственные для него виды деятельности? И как быть честным с собой или как понять себя или кто это должен сделать за нас? Я вот до сих пор не могу понять почему некоторые не могут читать джапу? Кажется простые, не трудные действия, что внутри человеку создает такое сильное препятствие, что это оказывается для него невыполнимо? Конечно, это вопросы не к вам, я даже не знаю кто бы на них мог ответить. Скорее всего это лично решает каждый для себя. И наша первейшая обязанность разобраться в себе и всегда быть честными прежде всего с собой. Да и кто кроме нас самих может лучше всего нас знать? Разве что Кришна.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> В духовном мире не бывает разочарований и там все без исключения любят Кришну.


Люди неисправимы. Сидеть тут и рассуждать, как будет там, что еще нужно им для счастья? Или считать себя уже там, и в то же время не 
понимать элементарных вещей, но давать советы налево и направо космического масштаба и космической же... Сколько раз всё это будет идти по кругу? Бесполезно говорить дальше.

----------


## Амира

> Люди неисправимы. Сидеть тут и рассуждать, как будет там, что еще нужно им для счастья? Или считать себя уже там, и в то же время не 
> понимать элементарных вещей, но давать советы налево и направо космического масштаба и космической же... Сколько раз всё это будет идти по кругу? Бесполезно говорить дальше.


Ну вот и вы на меня обижаетесь. Вы же сами написали мне. Я наверное не поняла, что просто нужно было смиренно попытаться понять ваши слова, а я взяла и ответила и высказала мнение и не только свое личное. Простите, пожалуйста. Постараюсь никому не мешать.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ну вот и вы на меня обижаетесь.


Вам водки жалко? - Вы, Шариков, чепуху говорите и возмутительнее всего то, что говорите ее безапелляционно и уверенно.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Также, как Радха не знает себе равных в том, чтобы ожесточить сердце. Это такой малоизвестный среди сентименталистов и филантропов феномен


Так к слову - Чайтанья Махапрабху - это Шри Кришна в умонастроении Шримати Радхарани. И именно это Её умонастроение и побудило Шри Кришну в Форме Чайтаньи Махапрабху раздавать самое сокровенное - Кришна Прему в виде Хари Нама всем и каждому, совершенно не требуя соответствующей квалификации. 
Которой к слову в этом мире в эту эпоху почти никто и не обладает то... 

Шри Кришна, как Он Сам о Себе и горит в Бхагавад Гите - Отец, и Он, как Отец, достаточно строг со своими детьми, гарантируя совершенство исключительно тем, кто полностью предается Ему. Шримати Радхарани же, как Мать всего этого творения, приходя с Кришной как Махапрабху, предлагает достичь совершенства любому, кто примет Хари Нам хоть с какой-то долей почтительности. 

И если эту Великую Милость Вы называете "ожесточением сердец", тогда сложно понять на что Вы предлагаете рассчитывать в достижении духовного совершенства.
Впрочем, возможно Вы по своему обыкновению хотели сказать что-то иное, чем сказали. 
Ладно. Каждому - своё...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> И если эту Великую Милость Вы называете "ожесточением сердец", тогда сложно понять на что Вы предлагаете рассчитывать в достижении духовного совершенства.
> Впрочем, возможно Вы по своему обыкновению хотели сказать что-то иное, чем сказали. 
> Ладно. Каждому - своё...


Поскольку очень многие, в том числе и вы, по своему обыкновению предпочитают что угодно считать чем угодно, а вернее чем удобно, то немудрено ничего не понимать. Тем более, что я и не предлагал не на что рассчитывать при таком раскладе, а скорее наоборот, и в этот раз только пытался показать, что поскольку есть вещи, о которых мы даже не слышали, то признавая это, не разумно пытаться делать умный вид, говоря о них чепуху безапелляционно и уверенно, как будто одна только эта безапелляционность и уверенность уже является доказательством знания. Но у нас нет даже правдивости признавать что мы этих вещей не знаем и не понимаем, а поэтому, увы, рассчитывать нам не на что. Это вот я вам и предлагаю. Пока будете делать вид, что вы уже всё осознали, до тех пор бесполезно на что-то рассчитывать. Как говорили в школе, за красивые глаза хороших оценок не ставят.

Слухи о милости, фантазии о милости, хотелки о милости, идеи о милости, предположения о милости никогда не заменят необходимость оплаты.

Милость бесплатна, но вместе с ней идет и груз, хоть слышали про это, хоть нет. А нету груза, значит и милости нет. И не стройте иллюзий на этот счет. И подробностей не будет, не думайте, что я вам что-то предлагаю. Я бы и хотел бы предложить, но вы сами не даете.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Мое дело предупредить, а дальше как сами знаете. 
Пранам.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мое дело предупредить, а дальше как сами знаете. 
> Пранам.


О чем предупредить?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Да об этом:




> Шри Кришна, как Он Сам о Себе и горит в Бхагавад Гите - Отец, и Он, как Отец, достаточно строг со своими детьми, гарантируя совершенство исключительно тем, кто полностью предается Ему. Шримати Радхарани же, как Мать всего этого творения, приходя с Кришной как Махапрабху, предлагает достичь совершенства любому, кто примет Хари Нам хоть с какой-то долей почтительности. 
> И если эту Великую Милость Вы называете "ожесточением сердец", тогда сложно понять на что Вы предлагаете рассчитывать в достижении духовного совершенства

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И в чем чрезмерность этих аскез - в физической нагрузке, психологической или просто, что человек берется за несвойственные для него виды деятельности?


Все это может быть, в разных соотношениях. Все индивидуально, у каждого свои пределы. 

Если что-то дается очень легко и радостно, то только потому, что это пройденный этап с прошлых жизней. То, что очень трудно - значит, впервые после миллионов лет материальной жизни в забвении своих отношений с Кришной душа за это берется. Поскольку есть инерция (как лопасти выключенного вентилятора не сразу останавливаются), и необходимо очищение, то изначальные качества души не сразу после начала духовной практики проявляются. 

Кришна так говорит о разных степенях обусловленности материей чистого сознания души (которая в освобожденном состоянии сияет как миллионы солнц, взошедших одновременно и качествами _сат-чит-ананда_ подобна Кришне) :  

- как плод скрыт во чреве матери
- как зеркало покрыто пылью
- как огонь скрыт дымом

"...когда огонь только разгорается, пламени почти не видно. Эту стадию сравнивают с периодом пробуждения сознания Кришны. Пыль, покрывающая зеркало, символизирует процесс очищения зеркала ума с помощью различных методов духовного самопознания. Самым лучшим из них является повторение святых имен Господа".

https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/3/38





> Конечно, это вопросы не к вам, я даже не знаю кто бы на них мог ответить.


Да ладно вам, Амира ) это простые вопросы.




> Скорее всего это лично решает каждый для себя. И наша первейшая обязанность разобраться в себе и всегда быть честными прежде всего с собой. Да и кто кроме нас самих может лучше всего нас знать? Разве что Кришна.


Конечно. И также знает душу внешнее появление Параматмы - гуру. Те ученики, кто служат гуру, у кого с ними развиты отношения учитель-ученик, и получают от них все необходимые ответы и поддержку.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я вот до сих пор не могу понять почему некоторые не могут читать джапу?


В смысле, среди преданных? По разным причинам, все индивидуально...

Если в общем, то в шастрах есть утверждение: 

"если человек воспевает святое имя Бога, то в прошлом он уже прошел через все виды аскез и епитимий".

И, соответственно, наобарот.

А также есть 10 оскорблений святого имени, из-за которых вкус к воспеванию исчезает. Невнимательность - главное...

http://veda.co.ua/duhovnaya-praktika...svyatogo-imeni

----------


## Амира

> В смысле, среди преданных? По разным причинам, все индивидуально...
> 
> А если в целом, то в шастрах есть утверждение: 
> 
> "если человек воспевает святое имя Бога, то в прошлом он уже прошел через все виды аскез и епитимий".
> 
> И, соответственно, наобарот.


В целом то да. Но все равно звучит как какой-то феномен, особенно когда говорят хочу, но не могу. Как будто у них язык отнимает когда они пытаются имя Кришна произнести. Я кстати не раз замечала, что некоторые люди не преданные действительно прямо не могут это имя сказать, или промолчат или заменяют другим словом.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Имя Кришны и есть Сам Кришна. Он Сам решает, кому позволить к Себе взывать. 
И энергия служения Ему решает, Хара, Радхарани. 
И милость парампары нужна. Милость Вайшнавов.





> Я кстати не раз замечала, что некоторые люди не преданные действительно прямо не могут это имя сказать, или промолчат или заменяют другим словом.


Спят души потому что, в забвении... 
Но оно все равно действует... когда его просто слышат.

----------


## Амира

> Имя Кришны и есть Сам Кришна. Он Сам решает, кому позволить к Себе взывать.


Да. Наверное в этом и есть причина.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В целом то да. Но все равно звучит как какой-то феномен, особенно когда говорят хочу, но не могу.


Не хотят. Другого хотят пока что. Не наигрались еще в забвение...
Те, кто все поняли про самсару, взывают... не отговариваются, что "не могут".

----------


## Амира

> Не хотят. Другого хотят в действительности.


И даже себе не могут в этом признаться, ищут оправдание.

----------


## Амира

> Да, одна из проблем, что Кришна любит Радху, а не нас, и Кришна хочет, чтобы мы служили этой их любви.
> 
> Если кто-то надеется, что это он будет любить Кришну и это будет составляет все его занятия в духовном мире, его ждет разочарование. Кришна любит Радху и это основное, что его интересует. Радха любит Кришну - и это основное что её интересует. Все остальные - слуги этих стихий. Поэтому основное, чем заняты в духовном мире души - это не ИХ любовь к Кришне, которая никогда не кончается, а любовь Радхи и Кришны, которая действительно никогда не кончается, и которая умеет создавать большие проблемы, и угодить которой - это большая аскеза.


Шримати Радхарани говорит о преме

Шри Радха, олицетворение премы, сказала: «Тот, кто наделен премой, думает: «Что может порадовать моего возлюбленного, и что может огорчить Его?» Переживая обман со стороны возлюбленного, любящая наслаждается по воле премы потоком все новых и новых опьяняющих эмоций». 

*В словах Шри Радхи заключается признание того, что шмель-Кришна склонен наслаждаться множеством цветов-гопи. Когда, проявляя двуличие, Он наслаждается нектаром любви другой гопи, Радхика тонет в океане разлуки, испытывая нескончаемые экстатические эмоции.* Эти экстатические чувства пробуждают другие эмоции, такие как гнев ревности, который вызывает новую волну сопутствующих эмоций у Шри Кришны. Благодаря тому, что Радха и Кришна все время разлучаются и встречаются, Они постоянно наслаждаются бесконечным разнообразием любовных чувств и их оттенков.

Шри Радха продолжала: «Экспансии Шри Кришны, такие как Нараяна и Дваракадхиша, всегда сознают Свою божественность и заняты защитой религиозных принципов. Однако юный принц Враджа заботится о коровах Нанды и полностью отрекается от Своей божественности, развлекаясь любовными играми, доказывая, что является непревзойденным любящим и совершенным любимым. *И кто, кроме гопи Враджа может с таким совершенством отвечать на любовь Кришны, наслаждаясь ею и постигая ее в соответствии с их качествами?* Шри Хари — совершенный объект премы, а гопи — совершенное ее вместилище. Иногда према надевает маску камы и в таком виде приносит Говинде безграничное наслаждение. Однако материальное вожделение не приносит удовольствие Моему возлюбленному, Он с легкостью распознает ее. Его покоряет только та любовь, в которой нет ни капли желания собственного удовлетворения. 

Кришна — океан любви, сокровищница всех добродетелей. В любовных отношениях Он проявляет признаки вожделения, такие как обман и двуличие. Но знайте, что все это навеяно премой. Даже сотни тысяч самых прекрасных девушек не смогут удовлетворить Его желания, если в их сердцах нет премы. *Враджа-гопи обладают чистой премой и притягивают Кришну как магнит.* Ни для кого не секрет, что из всех прекрасных женщин Кришну больше всего влечет ко Мне, ибо Говинда считает, что Моя любовь величайшая из величайших».

Из враджаваси самой большой любовью обладают гопи, а из множества групп гопи только последователи Шри Радхи приближаются к вершине махабхавы. Но лишь у Шри Радхи, первоисточника премы, махабхава достигает наивысших пределов. 

*Шри Радха продолжала: «Шри Кришна отвечает взаимностью в соответствии с уровнем привязанности, которую развили гопи, и проводит с ними множество игр, дарующих трансцендентное наслаждение.*

Любовь Шри Кришны ко Мне не имеет равных. Даже если Он не приходит на свидание, Я знаю, что это происходит не по Его вине... Подобно Хари, *Я тоже скрываю Свою прему и делаю вид, что гневаюсь, когда Он приходит, украшенный следами любви другой гопи...*

На самом деле, Шри Хари и Я — одна душа, единое целое. Мы вместе как прекрасное озеро, в котором из одного стебля вырастают два лотоса».

*Шри Кришна любит Своих преданных больше, чем Себя.* Шри Радха—другая сторона личности Говинды. Он—раса, а Она — према, любовь. Ее подруги гопи—Ее экспансии, а Вриндаван — обитель их игр. *Сердце Шри Радхи мягкое, словно масло, Она любит тех, кто любит Шри Кришну.* И те, кто принимают прибежище у Шри Радхи, достигают вершины духовной любви («Према-сампута»).

----------

